# AAE tab sizing chart



## drstack (Feb 9, 2011)

Looked on the AAE site without success...

Is there a sizing chart applicable to the AAE/Cavalier finger tabs? I don't have access to a local retailer with a selection in stock that I could try on.

Thanks in advance,
Dave


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Dave -

Assume you mean the AAE Cavalier Elite? The "size" is based on the width of the back plate. (Not the length of the palte or layers) It should be about the same width as the palm part of your hand for the three fingers that hold the string. I know that doesn't help if you can physically "try one on". 

Viper1 out.


----------



## Sanford (Jan 26, 2009)

I do know that I have fairly large hands but have found that the Cav "medium" fits me best, if that helps any.


----------



## OBE (Dec 4, 2009)

Here is an email I received from Cavalier (December, 2008). 

I measured the finished Tabs that we have in stock

Small measured 2 1/2 down x 2 1/4 across Total 2 1/4 length x 3/4 Wide for Index finger and Middle Finger to Pinky is 1 1/2 wide x 2 1/2 across

Medium measured 2 1/2dwnx2 5/8 across,Total 2 1/2 length x 3/4 Wide for Index Finger and Middle Finger to Pinky is 1 1/2 wide x 2 5/8 across

Large measured 3 dwn x 2 3/4 acrss Total 2 3/4 length x 3/4 wide for Index Finger and Middle finger to pinky is 1 3/4 wide by 2 3/4 across

XLarge measured 3 down and 3 across Total 2/34 length x 1 wide for Index Finger and Middle Finger to Pinky is 1 3/4 wide x 3 across

Well I hope this helped we Currently do not have a Sizing Chart But this does sound like a good Idea. I hope this helped you If you have any

Questions please feel free to E-mail or Call me.



Lori Eppes

Cavalier Specialist

AAE-Cavalier USA

(928)772-9887


----------

